# lymphoma - 4 weeks in, chemo not working?



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad you joined the forum, like you I wish it is a happy occasion. I am very sorry for your Jacob. I do not have any experience to share, but I am sending you positive vibes and prayers for your boy to feel better and for successful treatment.


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi. Im so sorry to hear about Jacob I will pray for him. I lost my Lucky about a week ago to what we all suspected was lymphoma. I don't really have any personal experience to share with you though because we decided against chemo and were treating only with the prednisone.

The noisy breathing could be a side affect of the prednisone, because it made Lucky breathe fast, heavy, and loud.

Good luck with your treatment, hoping you finish it successfully and get a remission!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Jacob.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How is Jacob doing?


----------

